# How Are Bodybuilders Judged?



## psych (Jun 17, 2015)

How are they judged?
Is there a system that they all follow like a sheet with points? Or do they just give points on what they think subjectively?  I keep hearing people say " The judges don't like that."  Or "I did bad at pre-judging so i''m notg going to the night show."
So are you given points? 
Why is their pre-judging?
an you do bad at pre-judging bbut get extra points or something at the night show?


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 21, 2015)

More of a nagging question is why do you ask???? Go over to pm . they have a judges  type thread there.  Varies by sanctioning body with one thing same as anything in life- show winning extra points for being best buds with Toby who is Joes close friend who is the head --- judge in your show. Kind of a another version of pl judges 
fudging on depth , hitchin etc for guys receiving "gifts" from gym buddy judges.
Its the world we live in. That is why the best system is competing with self.
Self satisfaction is black and white you are either your own worst critic(judge) or the least critical. One always striving the other always perfection in self assessment and never improves. You two know who you are  --props 2  brick and psych.    Thx   im going back to bed wife and grand baby up there sawing logs... I had to flee N pee... T


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2015)

psych said:


> How are they judged?
> Is there a system that they all follow like a sheet with points? Or do they just give points on what they think subjectively?  I keep hearing people say " The judges don't like that."  Or "I did bad at pre-judging so i''m notg going to the night show."
> So are you given points?
> Why is their pre-judging?
> an you do bad at pre-judging bbut get extra points or something at the night show?



There is no system. At least in the NPC and IFBB. At least it doesn't seem that way.

Night show is rarely judged. Probably only if the top two in a class are separated by one point or even tied. 
They do judge for the overall though.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 21, 2015)

Politically


----------



## psych (Jul 1, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> More of a nagging question is why do you ask???? Go over to pm . they have a judges  type thread there.  Varies by sanctioning body with one thing same as anything in life- show winning extra points for being best buds with Toby who is Joes close friend who is the head --- judge in your show. Kind of a another version of pl judges
> fudging on depth , hitchin etc for guys receiving "gifts" from gym buddy judges.
> Its the world we live in. That is why the best system is competing with self.
> Self satisfaction is black and white you are either your own worst critic(judge) or the least critical. One always striving the other always perfection in self assessment and never improves. You two know who you are  --props 2  brick and psych.    Thx   im going back to bed wife and grand baby up there sawing logs... I had to flee N pee... T



PM is a pain in the ass site...sorry 

Also I'm trying to understand how a thing can be a sport without clear rules.  I've asked this question many times to people and never seem to get a clear answer. I just wouldn't do a sport if I was clear on the rules. I would never do bodybuilding not heart or passion for it. Respect for the guys that do I just want a better understanding thats all on the judging.


----------



## samson3535 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm a competitor and to be honest it's all a bunch of crap I still love it but it's all up to what judges are there and you can win against someone one week and then the next week they win it's rediculous I have even seen guys get second at a lesser show and then compete with the same guys 1 week later and the second place guy will win the overall. It's a big ego sport and is a more corrupt then out own political system lol


----------



## psych (Jul 2, 2015)

samson3535 said:


> I'm a competitor and to be honest it's all a bunch of crap I still love it but it's all up to what judges are there and you can win against someone one week and then the next week they win it's rediculous I have even seen guys get second at a lesser show and then compete with the same guys 1 week later and the second place guy will win the overall. It's a big ego sport and is a more corrupt then out own political system lol



 wtf!?!?!??!?


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 2, 2015)

Well condition can change in hours so I can see the change up from 1 show o the next show.The best and what seemed accurate judging I can remember was 
back in the 80's the old ifbb "grand prix"pro circuit . IE La grand prx night of champions etc. Was a really full pro show "on season " series.
Some guys would do 7-8-9 pro shows back to back or maybe. two week gap.
Way less controversy during that era.Many super close 1-2 3 placements that 
could go either way. Nowadays  there are quite a few WTF's!
always been this way. There is /was apoint system for judging . lowest point totals winning . . Why dont you pm Python. He has a pro show saturday.
Samson 3535 you must have a script for medical grade?  LOL/ J/K 
just worded kind of funny. T


----------



## samson3535 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol my bad I wrote that in a rush at work while not trying to get caught on my phone!!!


----------



## MattG (Jul 2, 2015)

I understood it just fine. Didnt have any periods and some mispelling but i got the gist of it. Maybe im just fucked up too.lol


----------



## psych (Jul 2, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Well condition can change in hours so I can see the change up from 1 show o the next show.The best and what seemed accurate judging I can remember was
> back in the 80's the old ifbb "grand prix"pro circuit . IE La grand prx night of champions etc. Was a really full pro show "on season " series.
> Some guys would do 7-8-9 pro shows back to back or maybe. two week gap.
> Way less controversy during that era.Many super close 1-2 3 placements that
> ...



Yeah I'll pass on PMing a guy who is a few days out. I know how I am when I cut weight and prepping for a meet. I can only imagine how HORRIBLE it feels for bodybuilders.  I can see how back in the day you could do more shows, but today the standards seem so much higher.


----------



## samson3535 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lol ya I forget it makes me look like a retard when I just ramble with no punctuation. lol


----------



## Sully (Jul 3, 2015)

samson3535 said:


> I'm a competitor and to be honest it's all a bunch of crap I still love it but it's all up to what judges are there and you can win against someone one week and then the next week they win it's rediculous I have even seen guys get second at a lesser show and then compete with the same guys 1 week later and the second place guy will win the overall. It's a big ego sport and is a more corrupt then out own political system lol



Periods aren't just for women.


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 4, 2015)

psych said:


> Yeah I'll pass on PMing a guy who is a few days out. I know how I am when I cut weight and prepping for a meet. I can only imagine how HORRIBLE it feels for bodybuilders.  I can see how back in the day you could do more shows, but today the standards seem so much higher.



Psych, PM Mini Truck at Pro M, he's an NPC judge...You could also give Big A a shout too...He's also a judge.


----------

